# دليلك الرجولي للعناية بالبشرة



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2009)

دليلك الرجولي  للعناية بالبشرة












للحفاظ على  نضارة بشرتك ونضارتها يقدم لك الخبراء جدول خاص بالتوقيت الصحيح لكل عملية تجميل  وطرق بسيطة وإرشادات مهمة للعناية بالبشرة والحفاظ عليها:  

 الحلاقة:
 عندما تستيقظ من نومك يكون وجهك منتفخا نتيجة السوائل التي  تجمعت خلال الليل ، لذا أعطه 10 دقائق ليرتاح وتزول العلامات التي تظهر بعد  الاستيقاظ من النوم ، وسيصبح سطح وجهك أفضل وأنعم للحلاقة، وبالطبع عندما تستيقظ  تماماً يصبح بإمكانك أن تستخدم شفرات الحلاقة بشكل أفضل  وأدق.

 التعطر:
 العطور تبقى فترة أطول على الجلد الرطب لذا ضع العطر أولا  ثم رطب الوجه باللوشن أو الكريم لاحقاً.

 تصفيف الشعر:
 ضع مستحضر تصفيف  الشعر على شعرك عندما يكون رطباً لا عندما يكون جافاً تماماً أو مبللاً ، فلو وضعت  المستحضر على الشعر المبلل فانه لن يثبت على شعرك ، ثم جفف شعرك بالفوطة وانتظر عشر  دقائق قبل أن تبدأ بوضع كريم الشعر أو الجل.

 كريم مقاومة التجاعيد:
 الجلد  يبدأ بترميم نفسه ليلاً ، وهذا الوقت الأفضل لإصلاح الأضرار التي تحدث للجلد طوال  اليوم حيث يزيد استهلاك الأوكسجين وجريان الدم في الجلد ليلاً مما يجعل الجلد  مهيئاً لليوم التالي ، لذا ضع كريم مقاومة التجاعيد ليلاً.

 معالجة  البثور:
 ضع كريم البثور أو البقع قبل النوم يعني انه يمكن أن يعمل في البشرة من  دون أن يتأثر بعامل التلوث أو الأشعة فوق البنفسجية التي يتأثر بها الجلد طوال  اليوم.

 تنظيف الأسنان:
 تبدأ الأسنان بالتآكل عندما تصل درجة الحموضة في  فمك إلى 5،5، فلو شربت كوباً من عصير الفاكهة في الصباح فان درجة الحموضة فيه تبلغ  3، فانتظر ساعة قبل أن تشرب كوباً آخر، وتذكر أن تفرش أسنانك بعد أن تشرب كوب  العصير الأول حتى تصبح الأسنان أقوى.

 ترطيب البشرة:
 أكدت الدراسات أن  البشرة تخسر الماء أكثر أثناء الليل ، لذا ضع على بشرتك كريم أو لوشن قبل الذهاب  للنوم ، فوضع المرطب أثناء الليل يفيد في تغلغله بالبشرة التي تصبح أكثر دفئاً في  الفراش. ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أبريل 2009)

_*موضوع مهم جداا

تسلم ايديك كوكو

وربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على مروووورك يا مايكل 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كوكو
على النصائح الرائعة
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا وليم

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا كيرلس على النصايح الهامه 

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (12 أبريل 2009)

*الله ينور يا كوكو

طب الكلام دة  دة نستعملوا احنا كمان والله مفيد والله 

ميرسى يا كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> ميرسى يا كيرلس على النصايح الهامه
> 
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​



ميرررسى على مروووورك يا مينا 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2009)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *الله ينور يا كوكو
> 
> طب الكلام دة  دة نستعملوا احنا كمان والله مفيد والله
> 
> ميرسى يا كوكو​*



هوه انا كاتب انجلش ولا حاجه :11azy:

ميرررسى على مروووورك يا مرمر

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## تاجي حجابي (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا

معلومات روعه


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2009)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا تاجى 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي ...أوي ..، وربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا جورجينا 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ع


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات 
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا الملكه

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا هابى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## amad_almalk (18 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا كوكو

شكرا ليك 

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك ​
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مايو 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا عماد  


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (21 مايو 2009)

_دليل رائع _
_شكرا كوك__و_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

